# TRA vs Electrical Engineering Technician



## Josephcom (Nov 12, 2011)

First of all this is a brief of my situation:

1999: Diploma (Electrical/Vocational Qualification)
2002: Associate Diploma (Electrical Engineering)
2005: Start working as electrical technician in a company
2010: Bachelor of Science (Electrical Engineering(without leaving my job))

Now I am going to send my documents to TRA to be recognized as Electrical Engineering Technician (312312).

My questions are:

1- Does it matter for TRA from which university I have achieved my associate degree? (it does for Engineers Australia)
2- Do I need on-job-training or something like that?
3- Is it helpful to send my BS degree OR it is better to not mention it at all?

Thank you


----------



## pcrial (Sep 27, 2010)

Josephcom said:


> First of all this is a brief of my situation:
> 
> 1999: Diploma (Electrical/Vocational Qualification)
> 2002: Associate Diploma (Electrical Engineering)
> ...


Hello Josephcom,

It would seem reasonable that you should document your highest educational achievement, including your BS degree. Your career path is both reasonable, progressive and logical.

Question 1) I would include all documentation, getting certified copies to submit. You can get copies certified by having them verified by a Justice of the Peace.
Question 2) That would depend on the level of qualification you are seeking in Australia. Should you choose engineering technician, then the documentation you submit exceeds the requirements. Should you decide to apply for a higher level, where your documentation does not exceed, it is likely you will need OJT.
Question 3) You should send all documentation regardless of the qualification you are seeking to certify.

Cheers,


----------



## Josephcom (Nov 12, 2011)

pcrial said:


> Hello Josephcom,
> 
> It would seem reasonable that ...


Thank you for your reply.


----------



## rajesh_puchi (Mar 2, 2014)

If any one have the soft copy statement for state sponsorship queensland means please share with me .


----------

